# thinking of moving...



## Klunk (Jan 22, 2014)

hello 

looking for some advice if anyone is able to help!

my boyfriend has been talking to a recruitment agency (not sure of the name sorry) in regard to moving to the Christchurch area as they are rebuilding the area.

We have both been talking about moving abroad for work however I'm not to sure on where to look for myself, I work for DHL transport and from what I can see on the network there are no jobs available for a transfer. 

As we are not sure what part we are going to I'm not to sure how to look about for a job!

I'm new to here so any other info anyone has would be amazing thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Klunk said:


> hello  looking for some advice if anyone is able to help! my boyfriend has been talking to a recruitment agency (not sure of the name sorry) in regard to moving to the Christchurch area as they are rebuilding the area. We have both been talking about moving abroad for work however I'm not to sure on where to look for myself, I work for DHL transport and from what I can see on the network there are no jobs available for a transfer. As we are not sure what part we are going to I'm not to sure how to look about for a job! I'm new to here so any other info anyone has would be amazing thanks!


Assuming your boyfriend has a skill that is in short supply for the Christchurch rebuild he just needs to land a job here in order to be eligible for the temporary work visa. Recruitment agencies can be ok but they can also be useless. Canstaff seems to be a reputable one for hiring people in all manner of trades for the Christchurch rebuild.
Whatever you do don't pay any agency. If they're asking for money it's most likely a scam. The agencies make money from the employers who need skilled people to fill their vacancies.
If your boyfriend does find a job, the employer and job will become conditions on the his visa meaning he will have to re-apply to immigration if he changed employers or job title.

For you I'd advise to have a look on www.seek.co.nz or www.trademe.co.nz to have a look for a possible vacancy.

If your boyfriend lands a job then subsequently gets a temporary work visa, you can apply for the same as his partner. Immigration will grant you the same visa for the same period but you don't need a job offer as your visa is offered on the basis of your boyfriend having his visa. You don't in fact have to work but it allows you to live here with him, study and work for the same temporary period.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Hope it's not canstaff you will only be wasting your time.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Hope it's not canstaff you will only be wasting your time.


Hearing lots of good reports about Canstaff with a few not so good reports thrown in for good measure.
They've even been on the forum a few times apologising to people still waiting contact etc. They seem to be a young recruiter trying to find their feet and struggling a little but with many successes ?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

As a recruiter in a past life, I can tell you that there is a mix of experience within any recruiting organization. There is very little training with most recruiters thrown into the mix. It is an industry that is primarily commission only and so the turn over is 90% within the first year.


I would always recommend to find out about the experience level and specialization of any recruiter you contact. You can have a newbie who has what it takes. An experienced recruiter also has industry connections that they can call upon if they discover the right candidate. Lastly , it's a personal,connection. Just like selling a house, you would pick a realtor you feel comfortable with, it's the same with picking an agency or recruiter to market you. Good luck to you


----------



## Klunk (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks so much for getting back to me! 

I have just check and the agency is called Cobalt Recruitment based in Auckland, has anyone heard if this agency?

my boyfriend (Marc) is dead set on moving over as thinks it will be a great move, is there anything that would out us off moving?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Klunk said:


> thanks so much for getting back to me!
> 
> I have just check and the agency is called Cobalt Recruitment based in Auckland, has anyone heard if this agency?
> 
> my boyfriend (Marc) is dead set on moving over as thinks it will be a great move, is there anything that would out us off moving?


Not heard of Cobalt Recruitment but all looks legit on the website and they state they are specialists in the Construction / Engineering industry plus it appears they have over 10 years experience.

Only things that will put you off moving is the higher cost of living than the UK and lower levels of salary than the UK - it's like a double hit!
There's nowhere near the choices that the UK provides (food, clothing, goods) and the cost of the majority of items is generally more expensive as there is less demand and everything has a premium on it as it's been shipped to NZ first before it goes in the shops.
If you're looking at Christchurch, there's a serious lack of rental properties which pushes the prices up and makes the competition for property fierce.
Auckland is a very expensive place to live with terrible traffic problems. If you're looking at Auckland you need to earn big to have a similar quality life.
Another is the history of the UK. You will miss it. There is no history here. No quaint villages built from sandstone/stone with cute country pubs etc. That's one thing I miss oh and good fish & chips  
I'd say that's about it.

Regardless of all this, the weather is much better. There is way less traffic than the UK - even by Auckland standards.
Much less people and cars. Way less crime - especially serious crime. Feels a lot safer than the UK. Kids can be kids. Political correctness hasn't (yet) gone mad here.
Only the other day, I was walking past a work van that was obviously in the business of unblocking drains etc - like Dynorod back home.
Splashed across the back of the van in big red letters was their slogan................"Our business is in the S**T"
Thought that was so funny - small things and all that...
You'd never be allowed to do that in the UK.

Much more outdoorsy lifestyle. Beaches are mostly close to where you will be living and the sun is never far away.
It is so clean, especially when out of town. The grass verges and parks are just immaculate. Hardly any graffiti.


----------



## Klunk (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe it will be the Christcurch area from what I have seen of the emails between my better half and the recruitment agency, we just don't know where abouts unfortunately!

My fear is that I do not have a job I go over to and we are living off one person wage, I will be looking to go over to a job (fingers crossed!) 
I know that the area is being rebuilt due to earthquakes, is this a common happening in BZ?

a good chippy, God ill miss them! from what I have seen and been told it does sound a lovely place but I am still in 2 minds about the big move!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Klunk said:


> I believe it will be the Christcurch area from what I have seen of the emails between my better half and the recruitment agency, we just don't know where abouts unfortunately!
> 
> My fear is that I do not have a job I go over to and we are living off one person wage, I will be looking to go over to a job (fingers crossed!)
> I know that the area is being rebuilt due to earthquakes, is this a common happening in BZ?
> ...


What does your better half do for work ?
If it's in construction then more than likely it'll be Christchurch. There'll be work there for the next 15 years as that's how long it will take to rebuild.
Good luck with the job hunting.
Do you mean are earthquakes common or is rebuilding common ? 
Actually both if you look at the history.
There are many many earthquakes here. Majority of which no-one even feels. NZ is on the ring of fire and lots of it sits right atop a fault line 
Have a look at GeoNet - Quakes

Yes it is a beautiful place. Been to Christchurch a few times as we have UK friends there who have also emigrated. We really like it there.
You really have a big decision to make and there's only you can make it.
All I'd say is...........Life is a journey - Not a destination.
If you do it and it doesn't work out......its been a heck of a long expensive holiday, but at least you can say you tried the adventure!


----------



## Klunk (Jan 22, 2014)

he is a quantity surveyor  
I take it the earthquakes aren't anything major then? That was the main thing that had been putting me off moving to be honest! sure I could live with a wee wobble one and again 

yes it would be an expensive one haha but I'm sure it would be worth it just to say we tried at least!! 

Thank you so much for all the info, you have out my mind to rest ... 23 and trying to decide whither to go or not is actually quite hard!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Klunk said:


> he is a quantity surveyor
> I take it the earthquakes aren't anything major then? That was the main thing that had been putting me off moving to be honest! sure I could live with a wee wobble one and again
> 
> yes it would be an expensive one haha but I'm sure it would be worth it just to say we tried at least!!
> ...


He could get a job anywhere then as a Quantity Surveyor although there will be more of a need in Christchurch.
No the general earthquakes aren't anything major. Its just a part of everyday life, but NZ does get ones that cause damage just like what happened in Christchurch a few years ago.
We originally looked at going to Christchurch but the earthquakes that devasted the city put us off so we decided on the North Island instead.
It's a strange feeling when it happens. Only a few days ago (our Monday) we experienced a 6.3 just North of Castlepoint near Masterton - approx 125KM North of Wellington but since it wasn't that deep it was felt all over both islands and did cause some superficial damage in supermarkets and homes with things falling off shelves etc. and I think some glass smashed in the city centre.

You're 23 ?
I'm assuming you're typing this on the ipad, whilst at the airport waiting for the flight to NZ 
Not that I'm trying to influence your decision :bolt:
I was 38/39 when we made the decision to come to NZ and it was simple. We got the visa first then just booked flights and shipping for Auckland. We intended to come for 3-6 months as a holiday. We had saved enough money to do that. The plan was to arrive then me find a job that paid enough.
If I did then we stayed. If I didn't we came home.
Luckily I landed a job in Wellington 3 months before we flew out, so just changed our shipping plans to Wellington and my employer sorted the onward flights from Auckland.
Best thing we ever did. Wish we had done it years ago.


----------

